# δείκτης κυκλοφοριακής ταχύτητας



## Bear (Jul 12, 2009)

Ο αριθμοδείκτης αυτός, ο οποίος καλείται και δείκτης κυκλοφοριακής ταχύτητας αποθεμάτων, απεικονίζει το βαθμό ανακυκλώσεως των αποθεμάτων κατά τη διάρκεια της χρήσεως.

Βρίσκομαι στας εξοχάς άνευ λεξικών (αμαρτία φριχτή, το ξέρω...). Βοηθάτε παρακαλώ την αμαρτωλή.


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2009)

Τι τα θες τα λεξικά άμα έχεις ίντερνετ;

Stock turnover rate και stock turn rate είναι ίσως τα καλύτερα για το ρυθμό κυκλοφορίας αποθεμάτων. Το _stock turnover index_ είναι λιγότερο συνηθισμένο.

Βλ. και http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inventory_turns

Και πέρνα καλά!


----------



## Leximaniac (Jul 12, 2009)

inventory turnover ratio;

Έντιτ: Με πρόλαβε ο Nickel.

Έντιτ 2: Το inventory turnover το έχει και η Ματζέντα για την κυκλοφοριακή ταχύτητα αποθεμάτων.


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2009)

Ωραίο. Έχει και λήμμα η Wikipedia. Η οποία από χτες ανοίγει με εντελώς ράθυμους ρυθμούς.


----------



## Leximaniac (Jul 12, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ωραίο. Έχει και λήμμα η Wikipedia. Η οποία από χτες ανοίγει με εντελώς ράθυμους ρυθμούς.



Νομίζω ότι μια φορά το μήνα σηκώνουν αντίγραφο όλης της Βικιπαίδειας γιαυτό, ίσως, ανοίγει όπως πάει ο Ακάκιος για τα μακαρόνια :)


----------



## Bear (Jul 12, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ωραίο. Έχει και λήμμα η Wikipedia. Η οποία από χτες ανοίγει με *εντελώς ράθυμους ρυθμούς*.



Έ καλοκαίρι έχει και αυτή, φαίνεται... Αυτή μάλλον, δηλαδή, γιατί βλέπω πολλούς στο κουρμπέτι.

Σας ευχαριστώ απαξάπαντες


----------

